# Caught me a slow worm.



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

First one I've seen this year. Very pretty.


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy:WOW thx so cool were did you find it


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

tell me you put it back 

my son goes out grubbing in all the little wild bits round here (edge of birmingham) and finds newts, frogs, toads, slow worms and once a grass snake - makes me happy that they are about in these numbers round here! It's a good feeling...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jetter22 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy:WOW thx so cool were did you find it


It was under a plank of wood in my back garden. On le Isle Of Wight.



ducks said:


> tell me you put it back
> 
> my son goes out grubbing in all the little wild bits round here (edge of birmingham) and finds newts, frogs, toads, slow worms and once a grass snake - makes me happy that they are about in these numbers round here! It's a good feeling...


Nah, I'm keeping it in an ice cream tub...

OF COURSE I PUT IT BACK! haha

I've never seen any snakes but there are adders just up the road from me in the woods. There's a sign on one of the trees saying 'CAREFUL! Adders are about; Dog bitten 10th March'

So I'm off up there on the next sunny day!


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

god its got a right grumpy look on its face :lol2:

A lady down in england somewhere has a laperm cat (as do i) and gets freaked out coz the cat goes out and kills them & takes them into the house for her to find, 1 particular dead slow worm was placed outside in various places in her garden 4 times by her & it kept being taken back into the house (courtesay of loyal cat) before the woman finally put it in her bin :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

lyn22 said:


> god its got a right grumpy look on its face :lol2:
> 
> A lady down in england somewhere has a laperm cat (as do i) and gets freaked out coz the cat goes out and kills them & takes them into the house for her to find, 1 particular dead slow worm was placed outside in various places in her garden 4 times by her & it kept being taken back into the house (courtesay of loyal cat) before the woman finally put it in her bin :lol2:


Yeah my cat likes to nom on a slow worm every now and again. Yuk.
Can't help but love 'em though, can you? haha


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

I dunno, we dont have them up here & i've never seen one in person (think i might be glad) he has a hysterical little face on the photo.. just look at him haha.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I caught one of those just 10 mins ago, I was a little worried, I thought it would have been faster especially at this peak time of such a sunny day.


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

aww! i was catching them in my sister in laws garden last night showing the kids! she has loads of them!

we dont get much wildlife up in the flat lol so i make the most of other peoples gardens!


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

What kind of place did you find it? Landscape, that kind of thing.
Ive been looking for native reptiles to photograph for a little while but had no luck!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

pire said:


> What kind of place did you find it? Landscape, that kind of thing.
> Ive been looking for native reptiles to photograph for a little while but had no luck!


They like longish grass on a nice warm day. Underneath large pieces of wood or slate.
We get lots on the Isle Of Wight. Not sure about the rest of the UK.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

thats ace, at my work in the woods when everi go for a walk i look for adders or slow worms. seen a adder once in the woods. thats a nice picture you took of it. also get newts etc in the work pond.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I've never seen a wild adder. Defo gonna try and find some to photograph though.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Adders form some of the vividest memories of my childhood - adults, and once a knot of babies, which was astonishing.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww wow, look at his little grumpy face hehe


----------

